# VIC: Cape Woolamai offshore 18th/19th Feb 2012



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Mike I could be interested in a paddle out the front are you thinking of floating a bait for a toothy or trying to avoid them

we will see if the weather gods are kind to us


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

mingle said:


> The tides aren't extreme, so currents shouldn't be too bad.
> 
> The weather is the only limiting factor and as long as we don't get howling winds, things should be okay, but we can assess things on the day.
> 
> ...


tide flows around cleeland bight arn't that bad at any time and you are right the wind is the only thing to watch


----------



## dinium (Aug 29, 2011)

Weather permitting, I wouldn't mind joining you guys for either of the days.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

It's getting closer....
Thoughts on weather?


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

It's not looking too bad for you blokes. Bit windy on Saturday night but you should be OK.


----------

